# Just looking.. and i think i have found something interesting for the B14 rear brakes



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Just looking around on ebay and found this picture..









this is the rear spindle off of a 300zx non turbo ^

this is the rear brake adapter (pictured in top middle) *thanks 1997ga16de*










does it look to you the same as it does to me.. except the caliper mounting point is a tad different.. i was wondering how close the rear suspension mounting points are.. and if not.. what other hubs could be adapted to our car.. i mean.. most nissan suspension is similar and most brakes are similar... im looking at new options.. just popped into mind.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you seem to be comparing an independent rear suspension equipped car with a beam type like the b14, although if you can base a bracket similar to the rear of the 300zx, you might be able to use the caliper as well, and also find a rotor to go with it, or even yet, a 5-lug conversion at the rear.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i dunno had a brain fart.. but now that i see it.. i dont know wtf i was thinking..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

don't kill the idea just yet, next thing you know, there's someone out there who's gonna make that bracket and have 300zx brakes in the back, think about it, all you really need is for something to hold onto the calipers.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> don't kill the idea just yet, next thing you know, there's someone out there who's gonna make that bracket and have 300zx brakes in the back, think about it, all you really need is for something to hold onto the calipers.


not near possible. The B14 is one piece rear axle, even the caliper mounting. That's independent rear suspension.


----------

